# udevadm --reload-rules  not working [SOLVED]

## mjbjr

here's a bug report on the matter:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=237874

there has been no reponse from the bugzilla people

I think that the data I provided in the bug report is

sufficient to show that there is a real problem occurring.

If someone has any ideas on how I can supply more

data to either verify with greater detail that the problem exists,

and/or to provide more debugging info, please let me know.

the problems persist with udev-129Last edited by mjbjr on Thu Oct 09, 2008 8:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## coolsnowmen

 *Quote:*   

> ------- Comment  #1 From Matthias Schwarzott  2008-10-07 20:37:29 0000  [reply] -------
> 
> Ignoring all the text about specific rules, as this bug is about udevadm
> 
> control.
> ...

 

Do you now consider the matter solved?

----------

## mjbjr

 *coolsnowmen wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ------- Comment  #1 From Matthias Schwarzott  2008-10-07 20:37:29 0000  [reply] -------
> 
> Ignoring all the text about specific rules, as this bug is about udevadm
> 
> control.
> ...

 

Yes...

and I appreciate your response to my bug report very much as I was getting

very frustrasted by the whole thing.

I spent at lot of time reading all sorts of man pages and udev web pages

with no definitive answer.

the current (udev-129) 'man udevadm' shows the following:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>    udevadm trigger [options]
> 
>        Request device events from the kernel. Usually used to replay events at system coldplug
> ...

 

which is hardly, imo, clear that this should be used to "re-process the devices".

Of course, 'udev' is under heavy development and it is (somewhat) understandable

that the docs for it don't always keep up.

there is still one thing that I wonder about...

in the original bug report, I included a paste of 'strace udevadm control --reload-rules',

which seems to show that the rules files were not being reloaded.

In that strace, I see only three files being opened:

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 3

open("/lib/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY)        = 3

open("/etc/udev/udev.conf", O_RDONLY)   = 3

So, am I misreading the strace, or what?

.

----------

## coolsnowmen

for the record, I was trying to adopt a post, I am not the bugs.gentoo.org helper.

But as per your question.  You are not misreading strace, but you are missing "it".

udevadm does not reload the rules, it tells udevd to do it.

```
socket(PF_FILE, SOCK_DGRAM, 0)          = 3

sendto(3, "udevd_124\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 292, 0, {sa_family=AF_FILE, path=@/org/kernel/udev/udevd}, 25) = 292

close(3)
```

----------

## mjbjr

 *coolsnowmen wrote:*   

> for the record, I was trying to adopt a post, I am not the bugs.gentoo.org helper.
> 
> But as per your question.  You are not misreading strace, but you are missing "it".
> 
> udevadm does not reload the rules, it tells udevd to do it.
> ...

 

ahh, yes... good point

----------

